# After ECLSTS - Run Day at RGSEast



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Rog invited us for a Sunday train day on his RGSEast, so I showed up to join the fun with my EBT models. Here's a few pics. 
As you can see, despite the snowy forecast, we had plenty of sun although the wind was chilly. Here's #15 waiting in the yard for the main to clear.












Our host and his K-37 on the upper loop.











My #15 heading past the rebuilt windmill and water tower, which won the "Best in Show" at ECLSTS for Jack Thompson. It was rebuilt in brass - the old wooden version kept blowing down and cracking the blades, etc.! Those are the new Accucraft Fn3 hoppers.











Will and Randy bundled up against the cold wind, with Will's consist going the other way around.











#15 heading across the summit and over the girder bridge











Roger's Shay at rest on the logging line.











Still sunny - #15 passing Fort Mallison on the high line.











And speaking of Jack's significant other, here's his #86 pasing the hopper train.











Final pic - #15 passing the windmill again. The trees are definitely in good shape this year!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete,

Great pictures! AND a beautiful railroad, outstanding weather!


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Pete, 

It was great to meet you and enjoy the morning at Roger's. He was a great host and has a fantastic layout. It was quite a knowledgeable group and I was glad to soak up everything that they were more than willing to share. Thanks Guys! We had a great time.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

SA# 7.5 
Nice to meet you too Randy. But that's the funniest membership number I've seen in any organization!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The Highline for example. Is it all bench work under it or is there fill dirt? held in by a retaining wall?


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Marty, 
All of the "platforms" are wooden walled holding earth. The lower yard is bench work that has 1/2 chicken wire covered with some type of fabric then a thin layer of earth on top. Also the lower yard has no walls just 4x4's holding things up. You can't tell the difference between the two on top. 

Pete, I chose that number thinking of future aspirations of building some 1.5" scale. It could have been worse .... (7.25) I think that was taken though.


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Those are some great pictures! Some of them look like full size trains.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh man! Now there's a "run day" I would like to have attended! The layout looks great and the pics were too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The Highline for example. Is it all bench work under it or is there fill dirt? held in by a retaining wall? 
Marty, 
The whole railroad started as pipework - you can see some parts of it left - behind Rog on the upper loop for example. He then added retaining walls and spent a long time backfilling and removing most of the pipes, so 90% of the layout is now raised bed and gravel with crushed rock ballast. 

As Randy said, the lower yard with the engine facility is actually raised benchwork, but you'd never guess.


----------

